# Crazy ONR Wheel Cleaning Idea?



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

Not happy with my ONR wheel cleaning regimen. Not the ONR but how I apply it. There are so many little crevices in my wheels I think a long bristle brush would work but would it work with ONR. If I got a Boar Hair wheel brush and soaked in in the ONR bucket do you think it would work?

Haven't used HFE but if the above answer is 'what are you smoking' then how about with HFE?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ONR diluted in a spray bottle like you would a normal wheel cleaner?...


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

That's what I've been doing but having trouble getting into crevices.

Don't have a close up but here's the best shot I have of my wheels:


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Envy brushes work with ONR.

I have tight gaps on my wheels and resorted to buying some gloves from the pound shop. Surgical glove on, cotton glove on top, dunk your hand in the bucket and get poking between the gaps


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks scratcher: What makes the envy brushes work with ONR?

Other suggestions?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Microfibre Gloves - cobra ones from Motorgeek or CarPro ones from CarPro UK...

T


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

scratcher said:


> Envy brushes work with ONR.
> 
> I have tight gaps on my wheels and resorted to buying some gloves from the pound shop. Surgical glove on, cotton glove on top, dunk your hand in the bucket and get poking between the gaps


Good idea:thumb:


----------

